
Digg vs. the human hand: Why the world needs an editor - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/tech/digg-vs-the-human-hand-why-the-world-needs-an-editor#disqus_thread
======
shortformblog
This is something of an extension of a rant I posted here last night:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=880792>

Between that and the (very funny) Digg parody, it helped me collect my
thoughts a little. Would love your thoughts on this matter. :)

